
Why I chose ClojureScript over JavaScript - gigasquid
https://m.oursky.com/why-i-chose-clojure-over-javascript-24f045daab7e
======
uwu
> If you have worked on any sizeable JS code base, you have probably dealt
> with some of JS’s language quirks such as function context (this), hoisting,
> prototype inheritance, number array sorting, and the list goes on….

so clojurescript is just another language for people who don't want to bother
learning javascript?

